# Amplificador de 0.25w con transistores



## rip@ (Sep 10, 2008)

hola! soy nuevo en este foro de electrónica, mi duda es la siguiente:

  quiero contruir con pocos transistores un amplificador para poder hacer sonar un parlantito de 0.25w 4ohm. no quiero usar circuitos integrados, solo transistores discretos. el diagrama lo tengo en mente pero no la tension de alimentacion ni los valores de resistencia, capacitor y el tipo de transistor a utilizar. si es posible con bc548a o 547 que son los que mas conozco! 

  gracias de ante mano!


----------



## bachi (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola puedes postear el diagrama para así poderte ayudar a calcular valores de componentes, tensión etc.

saludos


----------



## rip@ (Sep 10, 2008)

Aca posteo una imagen de un circuito emisor común. es muy básico, si hay que usar otra configuración base común o colector común no importa yo puse ese de ejemplo nomas. respecto al transistor sería ideal usar un bc548a ó b o un bc547 a ó b.

  muchas gracias!


----------



## Gabf (Sep 10, 2008)

El emisor comun posee una resitencia de emisor. que es con la cual se ajusta la ganancia. 

saludos


----------



## rip@ (Sep 10, 2008)

si pero cómo hago para ajustar esa ganancia, q valores puedo variar? de resistencias? de cuáles?


----------



## bachi (Sep 10, 2008)

Anexo Diagramas


----------



## rip@ (Sep 10, 2008)

gracias bachi... voy a experimentar y despues te comento!


----------

